
Deep Learning No Coding - inconsistency
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/281458178/deep-learning-no-coding
======
inconsistency
This project looks really interesting - it seems to take a lot of the biggest
headaches out of training DL models, yet they missed their funding goal by a
wide margin. I'm interested whether this shows a product/market mismatch,
because it seems like an obvious win to me - bridging the new technology of DL
to practical business contexts. What am I missing here?

